# Need help with transom saver



## CodyPomeroy (May 13, 2012)

My boat sits past the end of the trailer and I don't know how a traditional transom saver would work. I am curious to see what people have done to support their motors. BTW my boat is a 12' with a 6hp motor, so were not talking about a lot of weight.


----------



## Johny25 (May 14, 2012)

Really don't think you need a transom saver with a 6hp motor unless the motor rides really close to the ground when in the down position. If you tilt the motor during transport then it creates leverage on the transom when you hit bumps which is not good really.


----------



## nimmor (May 14, 2012)

The transom saver I use is adjustable, I don't know if that would fit your needs or not. Are you talking about the transom save that is actually part of the trailer? This is a piece that you put on and take off while towing.
https://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops-Outboard-Boat-Motor-Support-Bracket/product/83274/112647


----------



## Hard H2O (May 14, 2012)

There are angled and adjustable transom savers. Google it.


----------



## Ictalurus (May 14, 2012)

Cody

I have the same issue with my boat/trailer. Your bunks should be at or past the end of the boat though. I put some aluminum angle between the bunks to serve as the anchor spot for the transom saver. Some my say you don't need a transom saver, however, I would use one for any motor. My motor is only 8 HP and I've driven down the road w/ and w/o a transom saver and I definitely like the reduced bouncing around with it.


----------



## xbacksideslider (May 14, 2012)

Ictalurus said:


> Cody
> 
> I have the same issue with my boat/trailer. Your bunks should be at or past the end of the boat though. I put some aluminum angle between the bunks to serve as the anchor spot for the transom saver. Some my say you don't need a transom saver, however, I would use one for any motor. My motor is only 8 HP and I've driven down the road w/ and w/o a transom saver and I definitely like the reduced bouncing around with it.



I'm in the same boat. LOL

I thought about doing the same thing, fastening a cross bar between the bunks but I was worried about the keel hitting it when loading or unloading on the ramp. It doesn't hit?


----------



## CodyPomeroy (May 14, 2012)

I have fashioned something that I am still working out the kinks on. It is a 2x6 with a notch cut out of it for the motor to rest on, the other end rests against the transom. It does a good job of stabilizing the motor, but doesn't stay in place well. If I get it worked out, I will post pics.


----------



## J.P. (May 15, 2012)

cody, 
try bungee cords. you'd need to put someting on the 2x6 to hold the bungee cord, like a D ring or similar.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 15, 2012)

Hard H2O said:


> There are angled and adjustable transom savers. Google it.




That is what I use because I have V boat the 1st support on the trailer is well past the stern of the boat


----------



## Driftingrz (May 15, 2012)

Ive been contemplating the same. As my 14vboat sits off the back of the trailer just on bunks. If i had a welder id rebuild trailer.. as is i leave notor all the way down and just drive slow... and around big holes. Motor sits just high enoigh that i dont have to worry about bottoming out unless i speed over a monster speed bump

I really like the looks of that transom saver ahab posted. Have a link?


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 15, 2012)

https://www.amazon.com/Attwood-Angled-Ajustable-Reach-Transom/dp/B001F0GH1U


----------



## Driftingrz (May 15, 2012)

Thanks for the link.. wonder if i could mod a cheaper one to do the same job.


----------



## CodyPomeroy (May 15, 2012)

J.P. said:


> cody,
> try bungee cords. you'd need to put someting on the 2x6 to hold the bungee cord, like a D ring or similar.


That is what I have been using, bungee cords, but the motor turns and that turns the 2x6 to the side. I am experimenting with ratchet straps. Sorry I am sure you all want to see pics, but I have been so damn busy lately.


----------

